# Remington UMC M1911, with no serial number or inspection



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an all original, Remington UMC M1911 that has no serial number, or the E.E.C inspection stamp. It is not defaced or altered in any way. This gun was never stamped for a serial number. It was Given to my Uncle by a WW1 officer who was issued it during the war. It still says "United States Property" on the slide clear as day.
could this be one of those 22 unnumberd and uninspected M1911's that Meadows mentioned?
If so how much would one in great condition possibly be worth?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats awesome, you lucky bastard! :mrgreen:


----------



## XxBleedxxLikexxMeXx (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds to me you might have what would be known as a "lunch box" gun. During the war a few employees assembling the guns, would be known to smuggle parts of a 1911 out piece by piece in their lunch boxes, and reassemble the gun once they got home to keep for themselves. That would explain why the gun lacks any markings.. but then again I am not sure for certain. You might want to check with m1911.org and ask one of the guys on there. They seem to know a lot about USGI 1911's.

As far as worth, I would suggest you make sure it is legal to even have, I would hate to think what the ATF would do if they caught you with a gun that has no type of serial number..defaced or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

XxBleedxxLikexxMeXx said:


> "lunch box" gun


That just sounds funny 
:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

XxBleedxxLikexxMeXx said:


> As far as worth, I would suggest you make sure it is legal to even have, I would hate to think what the ATF would do if they caught you with a gun that has no type of serial number..defaced or not.


I agree, but what is the first step in even making sure that the firearm is legal?


----------

